# Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT Komplett-Wasserkühlung



## -DmnK- (24. November 2015)

*Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT Komplett-Wasserkühlung*

Wollte mir in zu Weihnachten eventuell die im Titel genannte Wasserkühlung holen.
Meine Frage wäre ob sie empfehlenswert ist, wie die Temperaturen sind und ob vielleicht einer von euch schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat?
Danke


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. November 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT Komplett-Wasserkühlung*

Bitte nimms nicht persönlich, aber:  Siehe hier.

Wenn danach noch speziellere Fragen offen sind kannste die gerne stellen.


----------



## -DmnK- (24. November 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT Komplett-Wasserkühlung*

Alles klar, danke


----------



## Noctua (25. November 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT Komplett-Wasserkühlung*

Ich würde dir eher davon abraten. Ich hatte sie vor kurzem (mit anderen Lüftern) und habe sie wieder zurück gegeben. Ich fand die Pumpe sehr laut und habe sie deutlich aus dem Gehäuse (Define R5) rausgehört. Die des Accelero Hybrid III hingegen höre ich nicht raus.


----------



## -DmnK- (26. November 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT Komplett-Wasserkühlung*

Erstmal vielen Dank. Kühlt die Accelero Hybrid III denn gut?


----------



## Noctua (26. November 2015)

*AW: Corsair Hydro Series H110i GT Komplett-Wasserkühlung*

Finde ich schon, ist aber eine reine GPU-Lösung.


----------

